# Wallpaper Size?



## fulkrum78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dumb question, but what size do I need to resize pictures to in order to get the whole image as a wallpaper? Using the gallery viewer on my TB I can only get part of the images in my gallery.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

960 x 800 I believe

Edit: that's for scrolling wallpaper your screen resolution is 480x800 so for a still that's what you want...

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0

Follow me on Twitter @RevosOne


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, 960x800 if you're scrolling your wallpaper, 480x800 if you're not.


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

Go me...

My name is Revos I&#39;m a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0

Follow me on Twitter @RevosOne


----------



## fulkrum78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------

